# Identifying a Bump



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Noticed this bump on dwarf lionfish'd head a couple of days ago, seems to be slowly growing and getting red. He seems fine otherwise, water parameters normal. 


Any ideas? Only other tankmates are hermit crabs.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like a bullet hole, LOL... You sure you haven't seen any big game hunters around?!? 

But seriously I have never seen anything like that before. Try posting on Reef Central. If you're not a member there you should be


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

50seven said:


> Looks like a bullet hole, LOL... You sure you haven't seen any big game hunters around?!?
> 
> But seriously I have never seen anything like that before. Try posting on Reef Central. If you're not a member there you should be


LOL Pretty sure no ones been shooting around my place, and it's not a hole, it's a sizable bump, sticking out about half a cm or more. Kinda just appeared one day probably about a week ago. I was kinda hoping it would heal and go away, but it hasn't so yeah. Dunno. It's weird.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Could he have been stung by a peice of coral? I have seen bumps on my fish when they get stung, but they are not usually red like that. Just bumps maybe a white spot and then it goes away after a couple of days.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

ecoleshill said:


> Could he have been stung by a peice of coral? I have seen bumps on my fish when they get stung, but they are not usually red like that. Just bumps maybe a white spot and then it goes away after a couple of days.


No corals in the tank. It's bigger today still  I just wish I knew what it wasss


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it like this: "Its litterly looks like a whitehead, a zit that you would get on your face. It sticks out of his forehead and white on the top and red around the base. Anyone ever seen this?"

I have no clue but:

http://www.angelfire.com/ar/equineimages/tcdiseases.html
TUMORS

**Ocassionally, internal and external tumors become apparent among aquarium fish. Although unpleasant to look at, many tumors are benign and fish seem unaffected by them and can live a normal life. However, others can be cancerous and will continue to grow to enormous sizes, causing distress and death. A viral tumor, known as a LYMPH, will usually rectify itself if left alone. Other tumors, however need specialized attention.

SYMPTOMS:

**Lumps or growths appear on or beneath the skin of fish. If the growth is underneath the gill covering, it is probably a swollen thyroid. If the lumps are gray raspberry shaped nodules on the fins or skin, see LYMPH above

Also:

*Question*
My friend's fantail goldfish has one lump in the middle of its head for a few days. The lump is red at the bottom and purple at the top. I have done a bit of research into conditions such as fish pox but none of the conditions seems to fit the symptoms. What could this lump be and is it causing the fish harm?

*Answer*

On a medical level, the lump could be a ruptured vessel near it's brain causing massive swelling and pain, or it could be a lump on the noggin from crashing into stuff.

another one:
my goldfish (PIG) he is 17" long he has this right now.
let me tell you this is a long haul it will depend on how much you love your fish. this is going to be very costly and time consuming.
the red spots are blood and the red streaks in the tale they are both from ammonia level andthe spots are from ammonia and bacteria.
BUT IF YOU DO NOT TREAT THIS IT WILL DIE!

the size of your tank might be to small.
first you have to get the ammonia level under control and the pH goldfish like more than 7.0
use ammonia lock, aquarium salt, stress coat, and stress zyme.
i order my stuff from dr. foster and smith. its so much cheeper than the pet shop and for a little more they will ship overnight.
if you do not get this under control the fish will get open sores.
you should use gallons of drinking water, spring has to many minnerals in it
you should also put another air pump on in addition to what you are using now. try and keep the temp of the tank the same.
after the ammonia level is under control begin with a wide spec. antiboitic for bacteria.
you will have to change water every day before treatment then test
after you do this it is very important to put back in the ammonia lock salt stress coat and stress zyme but only for the amount of water you replace.
good luck to you and God's speed!

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm interesting, but doesn't really help me. It's more reddish-pink all over, not like a whitehead, really. It's stopped growing, but today he didn't eat. He's usually a ravenous eater, so now I'm worried. Going to do a water change and test water again to see if anythings out of whack.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It might be a lesion caused by a bacterial infection. If it gets any larger, or opens up at all you may want to treat him in something like Furan-2 to try and ward off or eradicate any infection.

If he is still eating and active, it may heal on its own.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Bump seems to be resolving on its own now. He still hasn't eaten for a few days, but reading on various websites that sometimes they don't eat for weeks? Anyone else heard of that?


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

New picture. The bump itself seems to be resolving, but the right side of his head it still quite swollen. Still hasn't eaten. :\


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If he was well fed prior, he should be fine for a couple of weeks.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Chris S said:


> If he was well fed prior, he should be fine for a couple of weeks.


Really? How often should they be fed? I was feeding him 2-3 small minnows every 2-3 days and he was ravenously gobbling them up.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay bump is getting larger again. Not red, but very obvious....New pic.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

And funny thing.. over the past 2 days, it's completely vanished... He looks totally normal again. So weird!


----------

